# Interesting article. What do you think?



## DameEdna

I want to become a better person in my marriage with my hubby. I have found this interesting article, and wondered what you thought...... I hope this link works......

How to saveyour relationship on your own

It's worth a try I suppose:scratchhead:


----------



## livelaughlovenow

One can always change what they contribute, and their own reactions to things, and finding things to make themselves happy... Lord knows I have been doing that. But without some sort of give and take from the other partner, you can't fix serious things on your own. But I think that you can take some good things from the article. But I am like you :scratchhead: lol How would someone use those things to fix the serious issues, especially the later mentioned infidelity~


----------



## tacoma

Sounds like playing with fire to me.

LLL is right, there isn`t usually enough give & take in a troubled relationship (thats why its troubled) for this system to work.
All it`s going to do is validate every deluded problem your SO has with you.
Which of course will make them even less likely to "give" but guarantee they "take" more.


----------



## livelaughlovenow

tacoma said:


> Sounds like playing with fire to me.
> 
> LLL is right, there isn`t usually enough give & take in a troubled relationship (thats why its troubled) for this system to work.
> All it`s going to do is validate every deluded problem your SO has with you.
> Which of course will make them even less likely to "give" but guarantee they "take" more.


Right sort of like validating bad behavior... giving them more while they continue to act in manner you don't like. Depends on the situation. Some things I could see working out... like if you want more affection, show more, see if you get it. If you want to do more things together, plan them yourself, etc... but some serious things... it won't work.


----------

